# What portable stands do you hunt out of?



## gordylew (Oct 7, 2009)

I find it hard to shoot my recurve out of a portable. what kind of stand do you use?


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 7, 2009)

Summitt, Viper SS.

I tried an Open Shot and do not like it at all.
That stand is available, by the way.
Next on my list will be a Guido's Web Sling and climbing sticks.


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 7, 2009)

lone wolf w/ the seat climber, works well but i want the hand climber/ seat........


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 7, 2009)

I use a Loc On Limit most of the time, but occasionally use my Summit Bushmaster, especially if I have to climb a pine tree.  If weight is not an issue, Climax stands are hard to beat.


----------



## Slasher (Oct 7, 2009)

I use the summitt bushmaster, a millenium tree seat, and if going real deep a home made "torges tree seat"(works but not real comfy- but cheap as can be...) 

If I wasn't a husband, dad x3, I would love to get a lonewolf assault and sticks...


----------



## Al33 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a Lone Wolf lock-on with sticks, two Millennium lock-ons, and a couple of Ol Man bottoms I use as lock-ons with screw in steps. I use lock-on tree seats with the Ol Man stands. Like Slasher, I have my Torges seat for ground hunting.

I just started using the Millennium last year and liked it enough to get a second one. By far they are the most comfortable but I do wish the seats were two or three inches higher.

I use a static safety line and attached Prusik knot with all of them.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 7, 2009)

If you are trying to decide which is the best, I don't think there is one.


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 7, 2009)

I use one or three stands,  
Tree lounger with Bow attachment 
Ole man stand 
or the APi stand 

all are have there issues it just take practice, the lounger by far is the most comfortable but the worst to carry in or out of the woods


----------



## Necedah (Oct 7, 2009)

Aluminum Loggy Bayou. 
Light, roomy, and fairly comfortable


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 7, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> Summitt, Viper SS.
> 
> I tried an Open Shot and do not like it at all.
> That stand is available, by the way.
> Next on my list will be a Guido's Web Sling and climbing sticks.



I've got an open shot and love it for bowhunting!  Different strokes for different folks I guess.  It feels like you're sitting in a loc on, not near as comfy as a viper.  It's great if you're hiking in, I think they are 14 lbs (I believe the ones with a flip up seat are 15 lbs, mine is the normal seat)

I hunt with a compound out of it, but it feels like it would be great for a longer trad bow since there is nothing to get in the way


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 8, 2009)

I have two API Baby Grand strap-ons that I use with climbing sticks.  They stay up on a couple of private pieces.  Comfy, all day stands for me.  I have a Loggy Bayou Predator which is an 11#, 30" platform strap-on.  It's a good stand that I use when mobile.  My newest run and gun stand is the Loc-on Limit.  It is very light, but has a small platform.  I use the drill and bolts on a set of four Lone Wolf mini-sticks for climbing.  I have a Summit Razor that I bought for bow-hunting.  The sit-climb bar folds out of the way making it an open front stand.  It's great for gun hunting, but I like my strap-ons better for bows.  I would love to trade it for a Viper in good condition, since all I use it for is gun hunting any more.


----------



## devolve (Oct 8, 2009)

summit goliath


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 8, 2009)

I've got two that i'm not cetain are made anymore. I got them in 1992 at wal mart. I had to put them on lay-a-way, cause I couldn't afford the 89 dollars apiece all at once. they are Amacker TIMB-r-LOCS. Comfortable and reletively light. every year i just replace the bolts and re-paint them. maybe replace the chain. they have served me well. 
     as far as a climber goes, i really like the TOMCAT. It's a little heavy, but so very easy to climb with and super comfortable.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 8, 2009)

well, well. they DO still make the amacker. just found them online. new and improved. I just wish they'd get rid of the noisy chain.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Oct 8, 2009)

Summit Viper and Summit Titan climbing stands.  

I left a Gorilla loc on and a ladder in one of my favorite trees last January.  Checked on it in July and everything looked fine.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 8, 2009)

Loc-on. Mike


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a Tomcat too and it is my favorite.  It is 10 years old.  It really bites into a tree so there is no wobbling.  It is quick to set up and go up and down the tree and pretty quiet if you are careful.  Beware that you don't accidentally pull out the pins holding it together, I caught my safety strap on one last year and yanked it out.  I also have a Tree Lounger with bowhunting attachment.  It is extremely comfortable but boy is it noisy going up and down the tree.  I could easily take a snooze in that thing, though.

I got some climber with cables on it off of eBay.  It has a woven rope seat that cuts into my behind so I bring a cushion.  It is quiet going up and down the tree, too.  Shot a deer out of it with a gun last year.


----------



## choctawlb (Oct 8, 2009)

Summit Python
Amacker lockon and climbing stik


Ken


----------



## gordylew (Oct 8, 2009)

I hunt mainly out of an API climber with my compound but found I could not shot off the left side of the stand with my recurve due to the limb hitting.  I bought an API Bowhunter from a fellow woodite but have not gotten use to the open front.  I do have a 20 year old Tomcat II that I may try but I have gotten use to the secure feeling of the API and now feel like I'm standing on a soda cracker when I stand up in the Tomcat II.  When hunting out of my loc ons, I have them set up in the places I expect to see mature bucks and I have not convinced myself to hunt with a recurve on these spots.


----------



## timetohunt (Oct 9, 2009)

Summit Open Shot - it works for me because I am small but it is definately not for a larger person.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 9, 2009)

Another one for the Open Shot if you're looking for a climber. Hunted with it last year and took a doe, hunting with it this year and took a 6point Oct.03.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 9, 2009)

beekeepr! I had that happen before too. I replaced those pins with the kind that have a half-moon shaped safety. I got them from tractor supply for little to nothing. I also duct tape a spare to my stand, in case I drop one.  I also learned the hard way that it's important to leave the stand attatched to the foot climber. I watched the foot climber cork screw it's way to the ground one afternoon as i  was climbing down. coming down a tree with only the stand part is not very fun, and considerably louder.


----------



## bownarrow (Oct 12, 2009)

when i use a rigid stand it'll usually be either a Lone Wolf or Millenium. Climbers are Lone Wolf (hand climber version) and a stand that Ol Man no longer makes called the Lil Ol Man. But my hands down favorite and what I'll use most of the time is a Tree Saddle. I wear it  in and out of the woods (wears like a strap vest, only weighs a couple of pounds), it's quiet and comfortable and I'm strapped to the tree from the time i leave the ground till my feet are on the ground again. I also really like being able to shoot all the way around the tree


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 13, 2009)

I use a summit, or a summit, or a summit....... or I use a summit.. OH! and an old API Bowhunter. I gots summits stashed from one end of this county to the other, one on the porch and another in the back of the truck.


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 13, 2009)

I use Ameristep from BPS  weighs 22 lbs


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2009)

Fat Cat, mostly open, and climbs the pines I hunt real well.


----------



## Tikki (Oct 13, 2009)

gorilla lock on stands with ameristep rapid rails.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 13, 2009)

Summit ss viper with mod. seat


----------



## BOFF (Oct 13, 2009)

Lone Wolf with the hand climber.
An earlier version of the Gorilla Silverback Magnum, and climbing sticks.


----------



## SOS (Oct 13, 2009)

For run and "gun" on public land or to try a new location, an open front Summit - can't remember which model name.  For my home hunting, ladderstands or lock-ons of various makes and climbing sticks.


----------



## Rare Breed (Oct 13, 2009)

May I suggest the Tree Saddle by trophy line they are very effective bow hunting tools.


----------



## bownarrow (Oct 14, 2009)

i'm with you RB, i mentioned the Tree Saddle above, just left out the company---heck, my first one was when it was still Greene's Tree Saddle but i do like this later one better. They're the ultimate run-and-gun stands and work great for those trips way back in the timber


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Oct 15, 2009)

I have an old summit viper, when they had blow up seats and no fornt rail, kinda like what they call an open shot now, but a ton more comfortable, Love that thing!!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 15, 2009)

I have both Summit Vipers and Ole' Man tree stands. The Summit is more comfortable (but not much) but the Ole' Man is easier to shoot a trad bow from. The way the side bars fold in next to the tree and the fact that the seat doesn't sit as low gives the Ole' Man more clearance.
If a animal is close, requiring much of a downward angle, they both require leaning out a good bit.
I used to hunt from a Loggy Bayou, which I used to say was the best bow hunting stand made. Now that I am more prone to sleeping on the stand, I just don't feel comfortable without something around me.


----------



## Rare Breed (Oct 15, 2009)

bownarrow said:


> i'm with you RB, i mentioned the Tree Saddle above, just left out the company---heck, my first one was when it was still Greene's Tree Saddle but i do like this later one better. They're the ultimate run-and-gun stands and work great for those trips way back in the timber



The Green family still owns and runs Trophy line it's just a new name and your right the new one's are light years ahead of the old leather ones. I started hunting out of these after I started hunting in the mid west. With very few trees to climb or hang a lock-on they are really (and the alike stands) are my only options and now I absolutely love them, you are always in a shooting position and stand out alot less than climbers and lock-ons. They truly give the bow hunter the upper hand.


----------



## HCA59 (Oct 17, 2009)

Summit Viper Classic


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2009)

just got a new to me loc-on windwalker and fixin to get some climbing spikes and belt and then some rope-on tree steps.........this will be my everything stand.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 28, 2009)

I have an old Brent Hunt Whitetail climber that I've hunted out of for fifteen years or so, and an API. I like both of them.


----------

